# Sticky  BERLIN KLASSIK 2016 Island Tour Presented by German OEM



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

OFFICIAL SPONSOR www.GERMANOEM.ca

*One of the most anticipated European car shows of the year in Canada!*

*Berlin Klassik 2016 ~ Island Tour*
We are pleased to announce our new venue location located at Guelph Lake on the ever so spectacular island. This new venue will bring a breath taking view for all show goers! Berlin Klassik’s mantra is to attract enthusiasts, both local and from abroad, to come out and see what Euro car enthusiasts have to offer.


Mark your calendar as this will be an unforgettable event!

For more information regarding the show, please visit our website at http://www.berlinklassik.ca


*Event Schedule*
The Show 'n' Shine attracts a broad array of top-quality show cars, from full custom to classic. 

*Saturday September 10th 2016*, The BERLIN KLASSIK team is kicking off the Saturday by offering the community even more entertainment and more spectacular ways for the car community to meet one another & talk about car related news.... Saturday will be filled with onsite Car Detailing, Chip Tuning & Dyno, Test Drives, Evening Entertainment with live DJ's & Camping Rentals.

Gates will open to the public from 10am to 4pm. (SATURDAY IS FREE FOR SPECTATORS)

*Sunday September 11th 2016*, The official day for the Berlin Klassik Car Show & we welcome all European car enthusiasts to attend both days to take advantage of spectacular entertainment with the latest and greatest performance & OEM products from Volkswagen, Audi, Porsche, BMW, Mercedes, Volvo & many more vendors. We have expanded our show grounds once again to allow for future expansion. Wait until you see what we have in store for this event! The grounds have been moved to an even better area providing an island atmosphere of the show along with a large section of grass for those more laid back relaxing car show nuts. 

Gates will open to the public from 9am to 5pm.

Rain or shine, the goal of the Berlin Klassik Car Show is to attract enthusiasts, both local and from abroad, to come out and see what European car enthusiasts have to offer. It is also a great way to end an amazing show season.

http://www.berlinklassik.ca

FOLLOW US ON FACEBOOK


----------

